# Не работает OpenGL Radeon

## Editor702

Добрый день! Такая проблема, поставил gentoo на ноут, все стабильно, только opengl  не хочет работать, glxinfo выдает вот это:

```

$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  12

  Current serial number in output stream:  12

```

Ноут Asus K52JT, видеокарта:

```
# lspci | grep -i VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [Radeon HD 6370M/7370M]
```

Конфиг X, часть сгенерирована xac, часть редактировал сам: /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Установленые пакеты:

x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.4

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.0.0

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-13.4

```
$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

Лог X сервера /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Там есть одна строка с пометкой (EE)

```
[  1726.878] (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.
```

которая и говорит о проблеме. Есть строки с меткой (WW), но они, думаю, не относятся к делу, тк. касаются клавиатуры и мыши.

Думаю проблема может быть в загружаемых модулях, их порядке загрузки? Или надо пересобрать ядро включив некоторые пункты как модули? Заранее спасибо.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Не помешал бы выхлоп emerge --info

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

 *Editor702 wrote:*   

> Добрый день! Такая проблема, поставил gentoo на ноут, все стабильно, только opengl  не хочет работать, glxinfo выдает вот это:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ glxinfo
> ...

 

Я кончено давно не общался с продукцией ATI, но если помню верно, то либо так:

```
$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati 

  [2]   xorg-x11 *

```

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

```

либо так:

```
$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx" (или как его там)

```

PS: Ну и всякие куски с клавиатурами и прочей перефирией в xorg.conf надо бы убрать по хорошему. Как и сам xorg.conf заменить на сборище конфигов в xorg.conf.d

----------

## ator

Проверь, находится твой пользователь в группе video или нет.  Возможно, что просто не хватает прав для доступа к видео устройствам в /dev.

----------

